# Champ Thomas



## teetsao (Sep 7, 2015)

This is a combined book by Champ Thomas. He used to sell these little books through the boxing mags back in the 80's. I bought 3 books from him but only received 2. I bought the one I did not receive last and I think Champ died which is why I never got it. This book has line drawings clearly traced from the originals. Probably because the photo negatives were no longer available.

This is probably the best book on the philly guard. It may in fact be the only book. Solid information even if the line drawings are comical. Champ also used to sell super 8mm film instructionals. To much for a boy of 13 to buy then. Hopefully someone somewhere will one day get that stuff converted to digital. Odds are those films are lost forever.

How to be an Asswhipping Boxer- combination of all his books but the books on foul blows. You can download it in many formats. Its free.

Champ Thomas - Boxing : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## teetsao (Sep 7, 2015)

Other books related to boxing available from same site. Mainly older public domain titles- Internet Archive Search: subject:"boxing"


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 9, 2015)

Scanned though it. Looks an interesting read actually, I'll tear myself away form The Witcher 3, I'll read that tonight.


----------

